# Who owns the largest Jack Dempsey on here?



## marinerm10

Hi everyone,

What is the largest Jack Dempsey that somebody owns on here?

It could also be a friends Jack Dempsey if you want.

I want to see if anyone has anything 9 inch plus.

Provide photos too if possible.

Thanks


----------



## LSBoost

My JD is 9inches, I think it hasn't grow any longer in the past few months.

So here is the best picture I could get to show the length of it. My 55 gallon is 12 inches front to back. You can see that there from the picture. My JD take up about 9 inches of that. His lip was right on the back wall there. Hes wasn't totally straight or else its a bit longer.


----------



## gverde

I just purchased a male JD from an auction yesterday. He is one of the largest I've seen. I would estimate him to be close to 10 inches. I will try to get a pic up soon.


----------



## Bkeen

I've got a monster. Not sure on exact size- I'll have to measure...


----------



## marinerm10

Amazing JD LSboost would love to see some more pics of him if you get the time.

10 inch is amazing, Gverde try and get a photo up

Mine has hit 8 and a half inch and doesnt seem to want to grow anymore.

Does anyone know what the largest recorded was ever?


----------



## justin3p0

there was a restaurant with a like 12in JD in my area in a huge tank with like 6 oscars.... havent been there in years tho

as soon as i seen it i fell in love with JDs


----------



## gverde

Here is the pic of my 10 inch Jack I just purchased from an auction Sunday. The link is:

http://profile.imageshack.us/user/gverde


----------



## marinerm10

12 inch that is crazy.

Gverde really nice Jack any estimates as to how old it might be?


----------



## gverde

Here's another closer pic of my Jack. I'm not sure how old he is though.

http://img163.imageshack.us/img163/592/jack2.jpg


----------



## marinerm10

Thats a better pic, how much was he? Really nice JD, do you know his history, what size tank he was in before?


----------



## LSBoost

That's a big JD gverde. I'm also wondering how old he is. Mine is only 2 years old (counting from the time I got it at 1.5-2inches).

Here are a few pictures I took a while back (already posted on some thread on here). I'm busy for the next few days, I'll try to get more later. The color really showed up on these. There are blue on the tail and an orange strip on the top fin but it's hard to capture.


----------



## marinerm10

LSboost you forgot to mention its size as of now  looks around 8 - 9 inch am I right?


----------



## gverde

You have a nice looking JD also LSBoost. I paid $10 for mine at the Chicago Area Cichlid Aasociation Auction. What a steal huh. I just couldn't pass him up. I guess no one wanted him because he was so big. There was a couple of large red devils in the 10 inch range that was auctioned for 5-6 dollar also . I would have bid for one but I already have a 8-9 in. Red Devil in my 220 gallon tank. I thought there may be a war when I put the JD in the tank but the JD didn't want anything to do with the RD. The RD chases the JD around when he gets too close to her but other than that leaves the JD alone. I really have no info on how old he is or what size tank he was in so hopefully he isn't very old.


----------



## marinerm10

That was a real bargain. Amazing prices. From looking at yours gverde it looks like it has to be 5 or more years old it looks really mature it makes my 8 inch look quite young and mine is 2 years old. I suppose for a JD 5 - 6 years old is not that bad at all.

Can you get any photos of it with the RD? Nice combo there


----------



## gverde

marinerm10, I think you you are correct. I would estimate him to be around 5 years old.
I'll try to get a photo of them together tonight. It may be kind of hard though. If I can't get them close together, I'll take a pic of the red devil.


----------



## gverde

Here's a couple more pics. It was almost impossible to get the red devil and jack demsey together so I just took a group shot of the tank and a separate shot of the RD.

http://img52.imageshack.us/img52/8883/groupshotx.jpg
http://img440.imageshack.us/img440/9373/reddevil.jpg


----------



## Logan Brace

My bud had a pair male 12" and female 9" back in '08. He sold those guys but they were amazing.


----------



## TheFishGuy

This guy is 9"


----------



## marinerm10

Nice size Fishguy......How old is he?


----------



## TheFishGuy

Don't knw, just rescued it, think it's a girl.


----------



## LSBoost

Nice JD, I think it's a male because of how it looks under the eyes.


----------



## marinerm10

It does have girl features around the gills but male too under the eye.... but can females really hit 9"?

I'll go with male too


----------



## TheFishGuy

Yes! females can definately hit 9". Can't remember his name on here but he lived in Hawaii and he had a HUGE gorgeous female... Looked much like that one there... Incidently it's temperment in the big tank is that of a females... The males (3) in the big tank are D-bags lol


----------



## marinerm10

lol really, 9" females are pretty rare though right?

Whats the story with yours, where did you rescue it from?


----------



## TheFishGuy

I don't think it's that rare at all. I think most people give up on their fish before they see their full potential. Or they kill them.

I got the fish along with a handfull of others from a fellow O.C.A. member.


----------



## LSBoost

marinerm10 said:


> LSboost you forgot to mention its size as of now  looks around 8 - 9 inch am I right?


It is 9 inches.
A recent picture:


----------



## ebjdftw

great picture :thumb:


----------



## TheFishGuy

Wow, he's nice.


----------



## ClearMud

gverde said:


> Here is the pic of my 10 inch Jack I just purchased from an auction Sunday. The link is:
> 
> http://profile.imageshack.us/user/gverde


that's a girl

thought you would want to know
(new fish you know)


----------



## irondan

this was my old male Frankie. he died a couple of years ago. he was a little over 12" and 12 years old when he died. i still miss him








this my current male Norman. he is 10"@3.5 years old and still has some growing to do i think


----------



## Countsd

I have a 12" male JD


----------

